# They mostly come at night... mostly...



## drizzt (Jan 9, 2010)

_Gongylus gongylodes_, wet conditions make her like paradoxa












_Idolomantis diabolica_
















_Deroplatys truncata_











The pronotum is gigantic..






And common looking among others _Pnigomantis medioconstricta_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice mantids, like the 1st picture the best!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful photos of some awesome species!  Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 9, 2010)

You're the man!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sufistic (Jan 9, 2010)

Those are awesome photos of awesome mantids!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, Idolomantis is crazy.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 9, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Wow, Idolomantis is crazy.


Darn! Did Idolo post a crazed comment that got itself deleted before I had a chance to see it? I see that I am going to have to increase my forum checks from 1:10mins to 1:5!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 9, 2010)

Great pictures - I especially love the threat display dead leaf!


----------



## ismart (Jan 9, 2010)

Absolutly fantastic pic's! Love the title too! Aliens, great movie!


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice pics.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 9, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Darn! Did Idolo post a crazed comment that got itself deleted before I had a chance to see it? I see that I am going to have to increase my forum checks from 1:10mins to 1:5!


:/


----------



## revmdn (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2010)

I take my hat off to you, u have a very nice bunch of mantis and beautiful pics of them.


----------

